# Un apérot



## ayupshiplad

Ola a todos 

Eu estava a perguntar-me se houvesse um termo em português que significa: "quando a gente tem um encontro social em casa antes de sair" ?

Em francês diz-se 'un apérot' mas não creio que haja uma tradução inglesa  

Obrigada!


----------



## Macunaíma

Não existe nenhum termo, pelo menos que eu conheça, para se referir a uma reunião em casa antes de sair.


----------



## Outsider

Antes de se sair para onde?


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que a expressão se refere a reuniões em casa com os amigos antes de todos sairem para se divertir --bares, festas, etc. Eu tenho a impressão vaga de conhecê-la de algum lugar, só não tenho certeza da grafia.


----------



## Outsider

Bem, então «convívio» talvez desse uma ideia aproximada do conceito, embora seja mais genérico.


----------



## Archimec

Suponho que 'apérot' (ou 'apéro' ?) significa 'apéritif'. 
Tomar um aperitivo antes de saír para jantar fora, por exemplo ?


----------



## Du_sud

Já ouvi dizerem "concentração", como aquela feita pelas escolas de samba antes do desfile.
"-Vai haver/ter uma _concentração _na casa do Pedro antes de irmos ao clube!"


----------



## Macunaíma

Du_sud said:


> Já ouvi dizerem "concentração", como aquela feita pelas escolas de samba antes do desfile.
> "-Vai haver/ter uma _concentração _na casa do Pedro antes de irmos ao clube!"


 
Sim, ou por jogadores antes de uma partida de futebol. Essa expressão me veio à cabeça, mas eu fiquei me questionando o quão idiomática ela seria e achei que talvez fosse 'forçação de barra'. Mas se você pensou nela também, então não deve ser tão incomum assim.


----------



## redviolin

Bem, acho que hoje em dia se usa o termo "esquenta", apesar de eu achar horrível! 

Mas é bem gíria, mesmo. "Esquenta" pode estar bem próximo de "apérot", já que os dois provavelmente se referem a beber antes de sair...

Também se usa o termo "chill in" entre os mais "modernos". "Esquenta" acho que é mais popular e usado entre os playboys, mauricinhos e patricinhas...


----------



## Outsider

Só para dizer que "concentração" se entende perfeitamente em Portugal, embora seja mais uma coisa que se faz ao ar livre ou em espaços abertos como um centro comercial, mas "esquenta" não se ia entender por aqui.


----------



## redviolin

É verdade, me esqueci de especificar que era no contexto brasileiro! Nesse caso, acho que também não se entenderia "mauricinho" ou "patricinha", mas explicar isso daria um post muito longo...


----------



## Thomsen

Eu sei que no era a pergunta, mas:

Nos estados unidos nos dizemos "cocktails (or drinks)" para significar beber algo antes de jantar.

Mais informal os jovens dizemos "pre-game" para significar o mesmo antes de sair pela noite o ira a uma festa.


----------



## Frajola

pensei em 'aquecimento'. Fazer um 'aquecimento' lá em casa.

Olha o que achei nesse blog

Ao sair do longo banho deu uma ouvida nos recados na secretária.
_- Ramiro, Soraia falando. O dinheiro do freela só vai sair daqui a três semanas. Sorry! Te vejo na Festa dos Faraós…
- Fala, Ramiro! Aqui é o Ricardo. A festa dos Faraós é hoje à noite, já tá com a fantasia? 
- Ramiro? Passa aqui antes de ir à festa. A gente vai fazer um *aquecimento*. O Fê providenciou três garrafas de Famous Grouse. Traz você e o gelo, nenê. _

'Aquecimento' may also refer to the time spent hanging out at a bar or any drinking/eating venue before heading to the main attraction or hangout of the night. It's also called 'pré-balada'. Check out this website:

_Ideal para quem quer *fazer um aquecimento* para curtir a noite paulistana em um lugar charmoso e aconchegante._

This networking site is called _*aquecimento para a balada*_. It describes itself as "Comunidade para quem curte fazer um aquecimento básico antes de sair para a balada."

I think that there might something there.

_ 


_


----------



## Dom Casmurro

É *apéro* e náo *apérot*, como bem sugeriu Archimec. E não é apenas para tomar uns drinks. A idéia é comer o antepasto em casa, antes de sair para o restaurante. Resta saber se _concentração_, palavra buscada nos desfiles das escolas de samba, e _aquecimento_, que vem do futebol, transmitiriam o sentido de _apéro_ - que, na verdade, nada mais é que uma invenção de franceses que não querem limitar-se àquelas porções mínimas típicas da _nouvelle cuisine,_ servidas nos retaurantes de lá.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

"Esquenta" eu nunca ouvi. Acho que "concentração" é bastante inteligível, mas acho que "vamos passar/reuniur-nos na casa do João antes ..." são mais corriqueiras. 

Até.:


----------



## redviolin

Eu acho "esquenta" muito feio mesmo, mas é o que se usa popularmente entre os jovens que vão para a "balada" (outra palavra medonha ).
Então talvez o termo não sirva em todos os casos, e talvez não seja exatamente o mesmo que "apéro", mas é o mais próximo que consegui achar e que efetivamente se usa.

Do site obaoba:

*"Esquentar é preciso*

Criatividade e pouca grana são os ingredientes básicos do "esquenta"​ Famoso entre os baladeiros, o "esquenta" pode ser considerado parte integrante da balada. Ele funciona como uma espécie de introdução da noitada, podendo durar horas entre amigos dentro de casa ou alguns minutos em qualquer barraquinha ou bar em frente à casa noturna.
A prática pode funcionar de diversas formas e lugares, podendo ganhar espaço na porta do supermercado, em casa ou até mesmo em posto de gasolina. O importante é economizar o máximo possível e permitir a integração entre os amigos e agregados que sairão juntos naquela noite."


----------



## Macunaíma

Dom Casmurro said:


> É *apéro* e náo *apérot*, como bem sugeriu Archimec. E não é apenas para tomar uns drinks. A idéia é comer o antepasto em casa, antes de sair para o restaurante. Resta saber se _concentração_, palavra buscada nos desfiles das escolas de samba, e _aquecimento_, que vem do futebol, transmitiriam o sentido de _apéro_ - que, na verdade, nada mais é que uma invenção de franceses que não querem limitar-se àquelas porções mínimas típicas da _nouvelle cuisine,_ servidas nos retaurantes de lá.


 
Então trata-se mesmo de um 'aperitivo'. _Concentração_ e _aquecimento_, da maneira descrita aqui, é aquilo que se faz antes de sair para a noite, e não antes de ir para um aborrecido restaurante francês... Imaginem alguém falar em fazer um aquecimento na casa de fulano antes de irem provar aquelas espuminhas frescas (que eles pedantemente chamam de 'reduções') num restaurante metido a moderninho. Nada a ver.


----------



## redviolin

Ah, achei isto no blog de um rapaz que está morando na França:

"Estamos esperando todos pra fazer um forte _apero _antes da festa (_apero_, seria o nosso famoso esquenta!!!), alias nem tão forte, pois todos lembramos as consequências do forte _apero _do ano passado, ou não =)"

Então é possível que o termo "apéro" tenha um sentido bem amplo, que cobre desde o "esquenta" até o tal do aperitivo pré-jantar nouvelle cuisine com espuminhas.


----------



## Archimec

É provável que, em Portugal, o termo 'esquenta' não seja usado: no meu tempo, 'esquentamento' significava blenorragia.


----------



## Benvindo

Uma "sessão de aquecimento", só um pouquinho menos gíria do que o "esquenta", e também não é lá muito específico. 
BV


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah tantas respostas (e tanto português!), obrigada!

Acho que deveria começar ao explicando o que um 'apérot' significa para mim:

Before going out to bars, clubbing etc (not necessarily a restaurant) we often go round to someone's for drinks and nibbles and generally have some banter and a good old blether! 

I don't know which term would be best for this from your replies! 'Esquenta' has been described as 'muito feio' and isn't understood in Portugal so should it be discarded?

Concentração seemed like a good option but then:



> Acho que "concentração" é bastante inteligível, mas acho que "vamos passar/reuniur-nos na casa do João antes ..." são mais corriqueiras.


 (_Tagarela)_


_



Ideal para quem quer *fazer um aquecimento* para curtir a noite paulistana em um lugar charmoso e aconchegante.

Click to expand...

 (Frajola)_

Would this be the best option? I really should have said this at the beginning (I'm sorry, but I didn't think it would get a lot of replies!) but I would like something that is understood in both European and Brazilian Portuguese. Does aquecimento work in Portugal as well?

Thanks again!


----------



## Joca

Só para complicar um pouco mais ainda, acho que se pode dizer (pelo menos em algumas regiões do Brasil):

"Vamos bater ponto na casa de (fulano)."

O mais comum mesmo é dizer: "O ponto de encontro vai ser na casa de ..."


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Does aquecimento work in Portugal as well?


If I heard that word here, I would think of a warm-up to some exercice session at the gym.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> If I heard that word here, I would think of a warm-up to some exercice session at the gym.


 
Ah how unfortunate! 

What would you suggest as a good translation? It is more important that I find a term that works in Portugal as I'll be living there!


----------



## Outsider

"Concentração" or "aperitivo" both work for me. The former gives the idea of a reunion of friends, while the latter gives the idea of eating.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Thanks for your replies everyone, I guess it seems like 'concentração' works best!


----------



## Nanon

Dom Casmurro said:


> É *apéro* e náo *apérot*, como bem sugeriu Archimec. E não é apenas para tomar uns drinks. A idéia é comer o antepasto em casa, antes de sair para o restaurante. Resta saber se _concentração_, palavra buscada nos desfiles das escolas de samba, e _aquecimento_, que vem do futebol, transmitiriam o sentido de _apéro_ - que, na verdade, nada mais é que uma invenção de franceses que não querem limitar-se àquelas porções mínimas típicas da _nouvelle cuisine,_ servidas nos retaurantes de lá.



Obrigada, Dom Casmurro, pela retificação. Eu sempre vi, escrevi (e tomei!) "apéro"...
Aliás, isso da "nouvelle cuisine" (ai que horror! ) não entra na definição clássica do "apéro"!



ayupshiplad said:


> Acho que deveria começar ao explicando o que um 'apérot' significa para mim:
> 
> Before going out to bars, clubbing etc (not necessarily a restaurant) we often go round to someone's for drinks and nibbles and generally have some banter and a good old blether!



However "prendre l'apéro" can be done before having dinner or lunch in a private home, without necessarily going to any other place... Well, ahem, isso é o que um "apéro" pode significar para outras pessoas! Será isso uma questão de geração?!...


----------

